# Bodybuilding and Omeprazole



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Anybody taken this stuff before? I got it today for some fvcking painful acid reflux. Just wondering if it interferes with muscle gains?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

How can anyone tell ?

No disrespect here mate at all but this question baffles me....

How would anyone know if it has affected there gains ?


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Milky said:


> How can anyone tell ?
> 
> No disrespect here mate at all but this question baffles me....
> 
> How would anyone know if it has affected there gains ?


Research in to it, wondering if anybody had been on it and been told from a reliable source if it interferes. I've googled but it doesn't come up with a lot.


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

I doubt it affects gains! I was on it last year for a stomach ulcer :lol:

Having the ulcer certainly affected my gains!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I have been on it myself.

I dont know if l would have been bigger or not TBH.

Was my diet, training, rest etc all right and as it was before ?

Like l say its imposoble to answer IMO.


----------



## da_biggk (Oct 24, 2010)

shouldn't affect muscle gains at all, its a PPI (proton pump inhibitor) all it does is block or inhibit the cells that make acid in your stomach, thus neutralizing any gastric-reflux and pain. so should be fine with that


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

anti biotics as affect your protein absorbing flora in your stomach..so to a a degree they all do...pro biotic yoghurts etc help.

(im presuming Omeprazole is an anti- B)


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

da_biggk said:


> shouldn't affect muscle gains at all, its a PPI (proton pump inhibitor) all it does is block or inhibit the cells that make acid in your stomach, thus neutralizing any gastric-reflux and pain. so should be fine with that


Thanks mate, that's the answer I was hoping for.


----------



## da_biggk (Oct 24, 2010)

hey no problem, glad I could help


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

My old mans been on it for donks never affected him like that


----------



## haza (Nov 19, 2010)

No it doesn't effect training at all, been on it for ever


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

bieber3 said:


> Body building is the good exercise for our daily routine and the person are perfect who daily exercise and go to the gym, i also go to the gym and i am perfect looking wise and weight increase to make the body increase.


----------



## anabol123 (Jun 11, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> anti biotics as affect your protein absorbing flora in your stomach..so to a a degree they all do...pro biotic yoghurts etc help.
> 
> (im presuming Omeprazole is an anti- B)


omeprazole isnt an anti biotic!


----------



## anabol123 (Jun 11, 2011)

MF88 said:


> Anybody taken this stuff before? I got it today for some fvcking painful acid reflux. Just wondering if it interferes with muscle gains?


ALLOW ME TO BUMP THIS BABY!

it will affect your gains if you DONT take omeprazole cos with out it you wont be able to eat as much!


----------

